# First time at Indian lake



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll be staying at a lake house on Indian lake next weekend and plan on fishing from shore and from my Kayaks. May even rent a boat. I'll be staying in the area in the picture. Any recommendations on where I can go to get some bass, crappie or saugeye. Feel free to pm me. Also what is the best saugeye lure to use in the lake this time of year. Thank you.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Start right there!!!
I live on Buckeye and the canals have a lot of bass fish the covered boat docks.
And from what I hear Indian is a lot like Buckeye .


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Silver, try searching the forums, there have been many posts regarding lures and stradigies for Indian.
Good Luck!


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

sliver138 said:


> View attachment 267955
> I'll be staying at a lake house on Indian lake next weekend and plan on fishing from shore and from my Kayaks. May even rent a boat. I'll be staying in the area in the picture. Any recommendations on where I can go to get some bass, crappie or saugeye. Feel free to pm me. Also what is the best saugeye lure to use in the lake this time of year. Thank you.


SILVER: let me know after the weekend how you did from shore--would like also to know where you stayed if it is available later in the year....thanks!


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Nothing about lures, but the ODNR suggests the following;
_Indian Lake is one of the best lakes in Ohio for anglers seeking good numbers and sizes of *saugeye*. To catch saugeyes, try fishing the Moundwood or Lakeview area in late fall and early spring. In summer, try Old Indian Lake._


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I hope you have as good a time as I did on my trip back in June;I caught a lot of nice fish. I had hopes of catching a Fish Ohio fish to get the pin and I ended up catching a FO fish every day I fished but only got 2 species, crappie and white bass. I plan to go back again this year and try for 2 different species and get the master angler pin; maybe wait till fall because I doubt the fishing would be like it was before now that it is so hot outside.


----------

